# razas de perro en femenino



## Devra

Por ejemplo, si se trata de una perrita de raza _pastor alemán_ para referirse a ella, cómo sería: "Lassie, la pastora alemana"? Es que me suena muy raro..... Gracias!!


----------



## Moritzchen

Lassie era de raza collie y no pastor alemán. Tal vez estés pensando en Rin-tin-tin.
Pero puedes decir "una perrita alsaciana".


----------



## cacarulo

A mí también me suena raro "una pekinesa" en lugar de "una pekinés"...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Siempre he nombrado las razas tal cual, solo cambiando el artículo.

Un pastor/una pastor
Un golden/una golden

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Las razas siempre en masculino.
Es más o menos lo mismo que si dijeras "un automóvil Toyota", "una camioneta Toyotesa".

_


----------



## 0scar

No se puede decir _gata siamés_ o _raza bovino_.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Vampiro said:


> Las razas siempre en masculino.
> Es más o menos lo mismo que si dijeras "un automóvil Toyota", "una camioneta Toyotesa".


Coincido. El ejemplo está muy claro.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pues en mi caso es aun peor porque tengo una boyera de Berna y la verdad es que el nombrecito no suena demasiado bien.


----------



## Linton

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Tengo dudas con los nombres caninos de género femenino. En algunos animales existe el femenino (leona, tigresa, loba, mula, por supuesto perra), pero nadie dice rinoceronta, búfala, mapacha o serpienta.
Mi duda es con los nombres de raza: ¿se puede decir una galgo, una braco, una perdiguero, una pastor alemán?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Sí, está bien dicho.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

"Búfala" es correcto también.


----------



## jilar

Los hay que se dan a confusión. Claro que teniendo el contexto se podrían entender.

Yo, si hablamos de una perra de raza pastor alemán, diré "la/una pastor alemán" donde se elide -perra de raza- al aclararlo el contexto.

Hablar de "una pastora alemana", así sin más, nos haría pensar en una mujer alemana que se dedica a pastorear; animales o personas.

Si la frase añade otras cosas a veces ya no necesitamos más detalles:
-Me casé con una pastora alemana.

Ni el que use "pastora alemana" para una perra de esa raza se confundiría ante la frase anterior. Y si lo hace es querer complicarse.


----------



## Xiscomx

Por aquí solventamos el problema con _hembra_ a continuación de la raza: un pastor alemán hembra, un galgo hembra, un gorila hembra, etc.; con los otros que conocemos el femenino, pues...: elefante ~ elefanta, hipopótamo ~ abada (ahora en desuso, pero en mis tiempos mozos no), caballo ~ yegua, etc.


----------



## Trastolillo

Linton said:


> *Nueva pregunta
> Hilos unidos*​
> Tengo dudas con los nombres caninos de género femenino. En algunos animales existe el femenino (leona, tigresa, loba, mula, por supuesto perra), pero nadie dice rinoceronta, búfala, mapacha o serpienta.
> Mi duda es con los nombres de raza: ¿se puede decir una galgo, una braco, una perdiguero, una pastor alemán?
> 
> Gracias, un saludo.



Hola.

Tu consulta se ciñe a los perros, particularmente, y tendrías que buscar raza por raza y buscar en los diccionarios, ya que en algunas razas se puede usar el femenino.

Por ejemplo; mastín / mastina si que lo recoge la RAE.

*mastín, na*
1. m. y f. perro mastín.

Saludos.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Hola. Me asaltó esta duda y también encontré que, en ciertos casos, se usa el femenino.
En este enlace de la RAE se nombran algunas:

perro, perra | Diccionario de la lengua española

¿Qué pasa en el caso de "bulldog francés"? ¿Sería "bulldog francesa"?
Toda la vida creí que las razas quedaban en masculino y ahora me encuentro con esto.


----------



## User With No Name

jilar said:


> Yo, si hablamos de una perra de raza pastor alemán, diré "la/una pastor alemán" donde se elide -perra de raza- al aclararlo el contexto.
> 
> Hablar de "una pastora alemana", así sin más, nos haría pensar en una mujer alemana que se dedica a pastorear; animales o personas.


Pero parece que hay un montón de gente que dice "pastora alemana" para referirse al animal. A mí me suena rarísimo, pero no soy nativo, y no me preguntaron.

Nunca me preguntan.


----------



## jilar

User With No Name said:


> Pero parece que hay un montón de gente que dice "pastora alemana" para referirse al animal


Pues habrá. Supongo que es una manera de querer hacer ver que se trata de una perra (la hembra de ese animal, como nombre del animal siempre es el perro), igual que cuando estamos ante una perra y queremos reflejar ese detalle decimos eso, perra, y no perro.

Si te muerde un animal de esa especie, independiente de su raza, que ni sabes si era macho o hembra, dices:
-Me mordió un perro.

Ahí nadie dirá "una perra". Para hablar de una hembra tienes que saber que se trata de eso realmente.

Todo esto, supongo, es trasladable al nombre de las razas. Es decir, se puede decir en masculino -te refieres a la raza del animal=perro- y adaptado al femenino, si así es el caso y lo quieres reflejar.

En fin, que no hay una única forma correcta de decirlo.




User With No Name said:


> Nunca me preguntan


Anímalos a que lo hagan.


----------



## Ballenero

Libro de estilo El País.


----------



## Trastolillo

MoonLight_lights said:


> Hola. Me asaltó esta duda y también encontré que, en ciertos casos, se usa el femenino.
> En este enlace de la RAE se nombran algunas:
> 
> perro, perra | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> ¿Qué pasa en el caso de "bulldog francés"? ¿Sería "bulldog francesa"?
> Toda la vida creí que las razas quedaban en masculino y ahora me encuentro con esto.



Hola.

Si buscas por Internet verás cantidad de ejemplos de _*bulldog francesa*_.
Lo mismo que decimos un _*bulldog francés* podemos decir *una bulldog francesa*, _en concordancia con el artículo femenino.

Pero esto ocurre con otros individuos del reino animal.
No decimos *una* _*rinoceronta*_, más bien *una rinoceronte*, o _*un rinoceronte hembra*_.
Pero con esto del lenguaje inclusivo... ¡vete a saber!

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Por si sirve de algo en la discusión, recuerdo que hubo un hilo en el que los españoles insistían que lo correcto era _cabra montés_ y los hispanoamericanos que lo natural era decir _cabra montesa_. Recuerdo que la RAE daba como culto el uso del masculino _montés_, aunque suene incoherente.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

También por si sirve de algo, yo optaría por la "libre determinación de los pueblos": Que cada quien elija lo que le suene mejor...


Con respecto a esto:


MoonLight_lights said:


> ¿Qué pasa en el caso de "bulldog francés"? ¿Sería "bulldog francesa"?


... sin importar lo que diga un diccionario -cuyos "académicos" (sospecho) saben tanto de razas de perros y otros bichos como yo de física cuántica-, buscaría el nombre "oficial" de la raza (la que sea) según la sociedad/asociación (o como la llamen) del país donde pretendo que me entiendan, y si para esa sociedad la raza se llama "bulldog francés", de una perra de esa raza yo diría que es "*una *bulldog francés".


Además, si vamos por el lado del sexo del animalito, en mi variedad de castellano también habría que "feminizar" _bulldog_. ¿Qué pasa si se trata de una hembra? ¿Diríamos que es una "bulldog*a*", una "bulldog*uesa*...?



User With No Name said:


> Pero parece que hay un montón de gente que dice "pastora alemana" para referirse al animal. A mí me suena rarísimo, pero no soy nativo, y no me preguntaron.
> 
> Nunca me preguntan.


A esa raza yo la llamo "*ovejero *alemán". Una "ovejero alemán".
¿Y vos, @User With No Name, qué harías? ¿Eh, eh?

---

Para mayor lío, hay razas que ya "nacieron" con el inclusivo incorporado.
Canich*e*, por ejemplo, ¿es macho o hembra?
(Yo digo que es una raza adelantada a su tiempo.)



Saludos._


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> feminizar" _bulldog_


Y en inglés tendrían que hacer otro tanto.
Si es un macho estaría bien bulldog.
Pero si es hembra ya parece que estaríamos ante otra raza: cowbitch. 

Ahora en serio. Nombres de razas en otros idiomas que el español toma así sin más, muchísimos del inglés, es decir, que ni se adaptan ni se traducen, suelen permanecer tal cual, independientemente del sexo del animal.
Un/a _bulldog_, un/a _setter_, un/a _pointer_...

Para poder hacer algún tipo de diferenciación macho/hembra en el nombre tendrían que estar adaptados, como por ejemplo la raza alemana llamada *braco* (de BRAK) - aunque yo personalmente ya digo que diría "una braco" - o bien tener una palabra con pleno significado en castellano que permita la típica duplicidad o/a, o alguna otra, que denomine a esa raza, como podría ser hablar de *perdiguero* en vez de braco.

Dicho esto, hay casos que son invariables, como el caniche ya apuntado. Pero incluso los hay que acaban en una A y sirven para ambos sexos, por ejemplo: un/a chihuahua.


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> Para poder hacer algún tipo de diferenciación macho/hembra en el nombre tendrían que estar adaptados, como por ejemplo la raza alemana llamada *braco* (de BRAK) - aunque yo personalmente ya digo que diría "una braco" - o bien tener una palabra con pleno significado en castellano que permita la típica duplicidad o/a, o alguna otra, que denomine a esa raza, como podría ser hablar de *perdiguero* en vez de braco.


“_Tengo una braca_” .

Tampoco creo que se diga:
“T_engo una san bernarda_”.


----------



## Doraemon-

Ballenero said:


> Tampoco creo que se diga:
> “T_engo una san bernarda_”.



Efectivamente no se diría, no. Ni tampoco una santa bernarda.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> _cabra montés_


Debería ser _montés_ porque nadie diría _gata montesa _(_gato montés_).


----------



## Calambur

¿Y qué hacemos con los gatos?

Yo siempre he tenido gatos ¡de la calle! -recogidos de cualquier lado-, pero me han regalado más de un gato siamés.
Y cuando se trataba de hembras, siempre dije una "gata siames*a*". ¿Está mal?


----------



## RIU

¿Y por qué asumis el género de la mascota? Dejad que elija ella por sí misma.


----------



## Calambur

RIU said:


> ¿Y por qué asumis el género de la mascota?


Es que estoy cortada a la antigua.
Para mí, los seres vivos -al menos los del reino animal- *tienen sexo -no género-*, y si es un perro, un gato, un caballo, una tortuga... -no los caracoles o los "pez espada" (algunos, los de pecera, por ejemplo), y otros, que adaptan su sexualidad según la necesidad del momento, prácticos, ellos-, pues... yo los miro y sé reconocerlos.



RIU said:


> Dejad que elija ella por sí misma.


Les da lo mismo.
Si les preguntás, no te contestan. ¡Bichos maleducados!


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> "gata siames*a*". ¿Está mal?





jilar said:


> no hay una única forma correcta de decirlo.


Dije... y diría.

Para mí el uso expuesto por mí (una pastor alemán) tiene la ventaja de despejar posibles ambigüedades. 
Lo vemos con un sencillo ejemplo:
Podríamos decir que el famoso personaje de Heidi es "una pastora suiza".
Si yo compro una perra de raza "pastor suizo" y decido llamarla Heidi, diré que "Heidi es una pastor suizo". Quien escucha sabe que no hablo del personaje famoso, sino que hablo de una perra de la raza indicada.


----------



## Rocko!

Calambur said:


> "gata siames*a*". ¿Está mal?


Para mí no está mal porque podría entenderse de algún modo —particular— que esos gatos son siameses (el gentilicio). Y “siamesa” no me extrañaría demasiado o nada (oralmente no lo he oído). Diferente para mí es “montés” que no lo asocio _con un gentilicio sino con “*del* monte”. Cabra montés_ es de algún modo particular “cabra del/de los/ monte(s)/que *anda* por los montes”. Sería más una cuestión de costumbre nombrar de un modo y no de otro a la cabra. Una incorrección no existe en este caso, solo hay las posibles razones de por qué sí o por qué no.
Saludos.

* yo siento que no puede ser incorrecto “cabra montesa” porque está más que asentado “bicicleta montañesa”. Solo dije “debería” (debería pero no es).


----------



## Ballenero

Calambur said:


> "gata siames*a*". ¿Está mal?





			
				Diccionario de la lengua E. said:
			
		

> gato, ta siamés, sa
> 1. m. y f. gato procedente de Asia, de pelo muy corto y color ocre amarillento o gris, con la cara, las orejas y la cola más oscuras.


----------



## Calambur

Muchas gracias, chicos @jilar @Rocko! @Ballenero Luego, me quedo tranquila.


----------



## Rocko!

Rocko! said:


> “bicicleta montañesa”


Estoy descubriendo que este es un término mayormente americano. Sí hay ejemplos de España pero no son muchos.


----------

